# Barrel Virgin



## David219 (Apr 7, 2013)

So, considering purchasing a barrel, and I have tons of questions. I've looked through a number of threads and picked up bits and pieces of information, but I would love a more concise summary from those of you on this forum with barrel experience. Could someone give a "play by play" of how they broke in to the barrel business? How to handle a new barrel, sanitation (initial regimen and how frequent as the barrel matures), what other equipment is a must (no pun intended), mistakes to avoid...any helpful tips for someone considering a barrel purchase. My winemaking thus far has only been with kits and will likely remain so for the foreseeable future, so for me, barrel issues related to making wine with kits would be most helpful. Thanks, all!


----------



## robie (Apr 8, 2013)

Some of us have purchased a Vadai Barrel. I like the 6 gallon size for kit wines. The barrel comes with instructions as to how to prepare the barrel, which is very easy.

Basically, for aging you just use a barrel like you would a carboy. Keep it topped off. A barrel will suck down the free SO2 level quicker than a carboy.

A brand new small barrel like 6 gallons will oak a wine fully in 2 weeks or less. Next batch that goes in will likely take twice as long to provide the same amount of oak. (Next batch will take twice the previous batch's time and so on.)

Never barrel age a red, then try to barrel age a white in the same barrel, as it will tint the white.

Other than that, you need to buy the barrel, prepare it, then at that point ask specific questions.


----------



## David219 (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks, Robie. Are there any other pieces of equipment that will be needed? Any special tools for cleaning or maintaining the barrel? A pump (I currently just use a gravity siphon)? A 23L Vadai barrel is what I am considering, and I read the barrel prep info on their site...it seems there are quite a few differences with how others have done this from reading other threads. Did you pretty much just follow the Vadai recommendations?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 9, 2013)

David,

You'll need a stopper. If you use the oak one that comes with the barrel, it'll be very difficult to get out. I've had luck following a recommendation I got here to use a # 8 1/2 stopper with an air lock. Some will use a solid bung. Cleaning? Not hard. I rinse well with hot water and that's it. Then fill immediately with the next batch. I've only run a few batches through, but will probably give it an overnight soak with sulphited water once a year or so. Red wine stains on the outside come out pretty easily if you just spray them with a little KMeta in solution. 

Barrel prep is pretty easy following the directions that come with the barrel or on the Vadai site. I'm currently just using an autosiphon to transfer into and out of the barrel. I understand that Steve (vacuumpumpman) does sell a stopper that can be used with his allinone wine pump. 

Don't forget the stand when you order. 

Jim


----------



## David219 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you, Jim. That is very helpful. I'm a little concerned about lifting the barrel to siphon out of it...I have a good set-up that works well for buckets and carboys, but wouldn't have enough space to get a barrel up high enough. Might need to invest in a pump. As I get a little older, my back would probably benefit, too!


----------



## robie (Apr 10, 2013)

Vadai sells a silicone barrel stopper that acts as an air lock. It is sealed until pressure in the barrel builds a little, then it vents. Like an air lock, it won't let anything back into the barrel. I really like that stopper.

You will also need a solid bung. The wooden stoppers don't seal very well in my opinion.

A barrel filled with wine can be pretty heavy to lift. I do it all the time, but shouldn't, I know.
The allinone vacuum pump and bottle filler is a great investment for anyone with a barrel (or any wine makers without a barrel). If you are serious about wine making, the investment for the Allinone will last you for many years. I can't imagine going back to filling bottle with a bottle wand.


----------

